# Russian Calendar Watch Instructions.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Specially for PG.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bugger me that was quick! thanks Roy!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Now I've got the instructions I'd better get the watch.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Doh! Didn't see this thread 'til after I'd PM'd PG.

The only thing to add to the above is that where the years are white on a red background, you have to line them up with the months that are shaded in the same way and vice versa. Otherwise it doesn't work.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the pm Rich, just been trying it and it works! A bit tiny to read though!

I'm busy over the b/h but will post a picture as soon as I can.


----------

